# It's official-Phar Lap poisoned



## Graeme (Jun 19, 2008)

"Solved" after 74 years of myth and controversy...

It's official: Phar Lap was poisoned - Horseracing - Sport - smh.com.au
_
"Forensic results released at Melbourne Museum today showed Phar Lap had ingested a large dose of arsenic in the last 30 to 40 hours of his life.

Intense x-rays on hair samples taken from Phar Lap showed the difference between arsenic which had entered the hair cells via the blood and arsenic which had infused the hair cells by the taxidermy process when he was stuffed and mounted at the museum."_

Phar Lap's death a poisoned chalice | theage.com.au

Phar Lap's 'mighty' 6kg heart, at left, compared to the average "army hack."





National Museum of Australia - Phar Lap's heart


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting Graeme, thanks! I've seen his skeleton at the National Museum in Wellington, he was a big horse alright.

The question still remains though, if he was accidentally overdosed by Woodcock, or someone tampered with the doses somehow?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I first thought Phar-Lap was a thai soup with noodles that got poisoned.


----------

